

New version of Android Market (3.1.3) out: Google +1 button and PIN purchases. - rdr0b11
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/08/23/download-android-market-3-1-3-adds-1-for-apps-and-games-pin-number-for-purchases-and-more/

======
mdaniel
I have some reservations about upgrading the Market app in my CM7.0.3; that
strikes me as "plumbing" software, in the same way that I would not update
com.android.dialer.

Are my concerns founded or is it just inexperience raising its voice?

